# Can women really be socially isolated?



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 2, 2018)

I question I've often wondered is wether or not a woman can really become socially isolated and actually unable to find a partner other than by choice, outside of being a literal vegetable. Yes I'm aware my question is :autism:.


----------



## ForgottenAcct (Oct 2, 2018)

You'll have to define socially isolated, or do you specifically mean romantically?
If you mean romantically, it's probably less common but definitely possible. If you mean being completely incapable of social interaction, I'd say about the same. It would effectively take being a recluse, though. Then again, when it comes to both men and women, if you actively throw a wide net, you'll probably catch a few acquaintances.

That said, if you are incapable of taking initiative for some reason (depression, anxiety, w/e) women probably win out by social rules in the West because they aren't really expected to take the initiative in the same manner men are.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 2, 2018)

Sure they can. Especially if they don't properly value personal body hygiene.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 2, 2018)

Depends on the woman and depends on your definition.

You'll find women aren't massively different from men. They just act differently.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 2, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Sure they can. Especially if they don't properly value personal body hygiene.


This definitely falls more into "romantic isolatiom" rather than "social isolation" but I still think it's possible for a woman with no sense of hygiene to find a partner.


----------



## d12 (Oct 2, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> This definitely falls more into "romantic isolatiom" rather than "social isolation" but I still think it's possible for a woman with no sense of hygiene to find a partner.



Desperation overpowers stench, but a man must be very desperate for it to drown out the dead fish smell.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 2, 2018)

This is some incel shit.

I think it's still about equal to men. There's someone for everyone and if you look you're likely to eventually find someone.

Women tend to just look more for a partner. And they take more to socializing. Doesn't mean shit though. A man can easily do likewise.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 2, 2018)

d12 said:


> Desperation overpowers stench, but a man must be very desperate for it to drown out the dead fish smell.


No matter how desperate a woman is there's always a more desperate man.


Sir Auroras said:


> This is some incel shit.
> 
> I think it's still about equal to men. There's someone for everyone and if you look you're likely to eventually find someone.
> 
> Women tend to just look more for a partner. And they take more to socializing. Doesn't mean shit though. A man can easily do likewise.


Not trying to come across as an incel, but I'd say it's definitely easier for an unattractive woman to find a partner than an unattractive man.


----------



## Clop (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes and no. Some introverted women refuse to even touch online dating and their hobbies aren't necessarily something that gets them out of the house, but actually unable? You'd have to be a complete recluse to really not have any chance, and people go for realsies clinically insane when they don't have any social interactions.


----------



## Derbydollar (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes, they can in the same way that men can be. If you're so socially inept that you can't hold a relationship, then you won't ever have one. There is no difference between the sexes here.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 2, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> I'd say it's definitely easier for an unattractive woman to find a partner than an unattractive man.


Naw, I disagree. It's really about even. Women just do stuff like makeup and dressing nice and developing an actual personality. But men, even ugly men, can do the same (please don't wear makeup though).

There isn't some unfair social disadvantage to being either sex (unlike feminists and other retards push). The field is pretty even.


----------



## Supreme Sundae (Oct 2, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Not trying to come across as an incel, but I'd say it's definitely easier for an unattractive woman to find a partner than an unattractive man.



You're not trying to come across as an incel, but then you proceed to finish your sentence with some incel shit.


If you're unattractive and can't find a partner, the odds are it's not just your looks that are keeping people away.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 2, 2018)

Supreme Sundae said:


> You're not trying to come across as an incel, but then you proceed to finish your sentence with some incel shit.
> 
> 
> If you're unattractive and can't find a partner, the odds are it's not just your looks that are keeping people away.


Do you sincerely believe an ugly man has as just a good of a chance of finding a partner as an ugly woman? Woman have an easier time finding partners it's not even really debatable.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 2, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Do you sincerely believe an ugly man has as just a good of a chance of finding a partner as an ugly woman? Woman have an easier time finding partners it's not even really debatable.


I myself do. Just stay in your league and keep batting. Ugly women get with ugly men most of the time.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 2, 2018)

@Philosophy Nong is


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 2, 2018)

A crazy ex friend of mine is romantically socially isolated because she spends all her life chasing Stephen Fry around at events to be his best friend. She hasn't had a romantic partner since maybe 2008 or so.


----------



## King Bigdick (Oct 2, 2018)

Ugly/socially-inept women have an easier time than their male counterparts at finding people to fuck them, but not actual long-term relationships.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 2, 2018)

Women don't exist.


----------



## Medicated (Oct 2, 2018)

You've never checked out the lolcow.farms then, and their manhate threads.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 2, 2018)

There are the terms spinsters, and old maids that have been around for ever. I can't think of a male equivalent older then incel.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes.


Spoiler



I know 2 women that are...”special needs” let’s say. They are unmarried, partnerless, and really only in contact with family members. One of them has a child, though, but don’t assume she’s attractive by any means and people are lining up to get potato-sex from her. All her “boyfriends” were just as, if not more, exceptional as her and I guess no one thought to assume that even re.tards want to fuck. But she’s in no state to take care of her so the burden falls on her family.

I know another girl in a wheelchair who isn’t socially isolated—she’s actually quite active—but single. She’s cute, has a job, just bought a house, and is independent. She used to spin fire and fence, goes to the Renaissance festival in costumes, likes to cosplay, and is a pretty sweet girl all around. Wants to wait until marriage to lose her virginity and she’s got to be nearly 30 by now, and that is apparently her hang-up for why she’s still single. Her problem stems from the types of men she goes on dates with. She told me once she never makes it to a 3rd date once it comes up that she wants to wait until marriage. Basically, she could find a guy if she stopped going after the wrong type.

And the wrong type of guy issue is a big reason why several women I know are single and “romantically isolated.” It’s not that they need to aim higher or lower, but it’s more that they honestly don’t know what kind of a man would be compatible with them. 

Some of them have kids because they chose the wrong guy and made a kid with that guy. Now that they aren’t with him, they’re finding it hard to find a man that wants to raise someone else’s kid instead of just having a relationship that’s just about them and their partner. And the mentality of not wanting to date someone with kids isn’t limited to men. It was an immediate deal-breaker, boner-killer for me if a dude had kids. I didn’t/still don’t want to be a mother.



Tl;dr Yes.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 2, 2018)

I mean, if you're fat, smelly and a total cunt to other people, then yeah sure


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 2, 2018)

People are only isolated if they isolate themselves or are neglected.


----------



## Eto (Oct 2, 2018)

It depends on circumstances. If they are reclusive due to medical issues, I can understand that well. If they’re a workaholic, who’s only focus is work and nothing more? They need to enjoy life a little bit more; enjoy the finer things in life in terms of company.

With it being medical issues, be it physical or mental, it can definitely ruin the experience for you. It leaves you depressed and craving for companionship. Imagine yourself as a free bird until your wings got clipped. You’d be isolated from the sky, and I’m sure it’d be depressing.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 2, 2018)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wants to wait until marriage to lose her virginity and she’s got to be nearly 30 by now, and that is apparently her hang-up for why she’s still single. Her problem stems from the types of men she goes on dates with. She told me once she never makes it to a 3rd date once it comes up that she wants to wait until marriage. Basically, she could find a guy if she stopped going after the wrong type.



I don't get this culture of dating randoms. Seems like picking from friends would be more fruitful. 




Shway said:


> It depends on circumstances. If they are reclusive due to medical issues, I can understand that well. If they’re a workaholic, who’s only focus is work and nothing more? They need to enjoy life a little bit more; enjoy the finer things in life in terms of company.
> 
> With it being medical issues, be it physical or mental, it can definitely ruin the experience for you. It leaves you depressed and craving for companionship. Imagine yourself as a free bird until your wings got clipped. You’d be isolated from the sky, and I’m sure it’d be depressing.



Those DailyMail articles are always funny. It always seems like the problem is that they're insufferable people that put up too many red flags and have no charisma.


----------



## F.O.E (Oct 2, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Sure they can. Especially if they don't properly value personal body hygiene.


Julie Terryberry had multiple partners and she was a stinky retard.


----------



## Ahffline (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks aren't as important as personality. What I might find attractive might be considered ugly by someone else. What does matter? Personality. Having a sense of humour, being a good conversationalist, and not coming off like a desperate twat who'll turn into a stalker if someone smiles at them tend to help people find partners if they want them.


----------



## IV 445 (Oct 2, 2018)

I’m worried about Ron you guys


----------



## Übertroon (Oct 2, 2018)

There's a shocking amount of aging isolated women, my family in the US has a female family member pushing into her 50s living an isolated life for example. I don't blame non family members for seeing her as undesirable.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 2, 2018)

Hortator said:


> I’m worried about Ron you guys


For making a honeypot and then wasting the opportunity?


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 2, 2018)

I legit can go deep down a rabbit hole with this but won't and shorten to say society tries to isolate women. For a single reason, the vote.

That's another story for another day but women can and do end up very isolated. As do men but it's often a self chosen ordeal.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 2, 2018)

Ugly ones can.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 2, 2018)

Hortator said:


> I’m worried about Ron you guys


He's a stone-cold shitposter, he's fine, mate.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 2, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> society tries to isolate women. For a single reason, the vote.


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 2, 2018)

Of course they can.

Longer answer: A lot of it depends on context; heterosexual women find it far easier than men to get laid because (suprise, suprise) men tend to be horndogs whereas while generalising, women are looking for something more longlasting.

I'd say in some cases it's actually harder for women to find a partner, especially professional career women. I've noticed a trend among my female co-workers that they either get married before landing a senior position, or they never even so much as get a second date afterwards. Some stereotypes and expectations still linger that the man should be the main breadwinner, and it makes more than a few of them quite uncomfortable knowing the wife is the one openly wearing the pants. 

Not for want of trying, but there are a lot of men intimidated by women who either are smarter than or earn more than them. Literally lost count of the number of times on nights out I've heard some of them complaining about this.

I work among a lot of them, they want a partner and try but just tend to fail on that one aspect.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Oct 2, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> Not for want of trying, but there are a lot of men intimidated by women who either are smarter than or earn more than them. Literally lost count of the number of times on nights out I've heard some of them complaining about this.


I've pretty much only seen the opposite of this, where the woman makes more and man gets dumped because the woman thinks that the man should be the main financial provider in the relationship.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 2, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> I'd say in some cases it's actually harder for women to find a partner, especially professional career women. I've noticed a trend among my female co-workers that they either get married before landing a senior position, or they never even so much as get a second date afterwards. Some stereotypes and expectations still linger that the man should be the main breadwinner, and it makes more than a few of them quite uncomfortable knowing the wife is the one openly wearing the pants.


Well yeah 40 something woman with  nonfunctioning wombs probably aren't the most desired but there are men who'd settle for that.


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 2, 2018)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> I've pretty much only seen the opposite of this, where the woman makes more and man gets dumped because the woman thinks that the man should be the main financial provider in the relationship.



Context could be a big deal. I'm sure on EasternEuropeanBrides.com a man being the financial provider would be expected, I've not encountered this but it's interesting to know! 



Ron /pol/ said:


> Well yeah 40 something woman with  nonfunctioning wombs probably aren't the most desired but there are men who'd settle for that.



Try late twenties to mid thirties who are already considered to be over the hill and past it. 

To be fair, why would a younger woman desire you personally? I'm not being mean, but keep it in perspective. Are you trying to punch above your weight by going for college aged girls as a middle aged man without expendable cash or something?


----------



## 4000saladplates (Oct 2, 2018)

I know there's the thought that men who are desperate will date ugly, fat, older women, but even incels only really want to date "attractive" women (attractive here meaning at least one good attribute). I mean, why wouldn't you? No one wants to date the bottom rung of society. I can't help but think of Sapphire Crimson Claw...
tl;dr women can be incels too #equality


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 2, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> To be fair, why would a younger woman desire you personally? I'm not being mean, but keep it in perspective. Are you trying to punch above your weight by going for college aged girls as a middle aged man without expendable cash or something?


Lmao you got all that from my post


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Oct 2, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> Context could be a big deal. I'm sure on EasternEuropeanBrides.com a man being the financial provider would be expected, I've not encountered this but it's interesting to know!


m8 I've seen this happen between American men and women in urban and suburban areas.


----------



## F.O.E (Oct 2, 2018)

Khayyam said:


> Some stereotypes and expectations still linger that the man should be the main breadwinner, and it makes more than a few of them quite uncomfortable knowing the wife is the one openly wearing the pants.



These women may think this, but I doubt it's the real reason.


----------



## queerape (Oct 4, 2018)

Yes, but there are fewer isolated women than men because women who feel lonely are more likely to do something about it.  Meanwhile, isolated men have more of a tendency to resign themselves to their fates, which is why incel forums are filled with sayings like "Just LDAR" and "It's Over."


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 4, 2018)

Woke:There's only one gender.
Women are objects


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Oct 4, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No matter how desperate a woman is there's always a more desperate man.
> 
> Not trying to come across as an incel, but I'd say it's definitely easier for an unattractive woman to find a partner than an unattractive man.


I agree with this. There are women who will never be able to find a partner, but the percentage of them is lower than the percentage of men who are unable to find one. Part of this is that men are more likely to be autistic. And I also think the percentage of ugly men is higher, because masculine features become unappealing faster if arranged oddly, e.g. an oversized brow ridge or large nose.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 4, 2018)

queerape said:


> Yes, but there are fewer isolated women than men because women who feel lonely are more likely to do something about it.  Meanwhile, isolated men have more of a tendency to resign themselves to their fates, which is why incel forums are filled with sayings like "Just LDAR" and "It's Over."


Outside of medical issues a woman can't really be an "incel" (that term is retarded by the way), pic related could still get married and find a husband just not prince Charming.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 24, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 557017


Lol, why am I seeing this picture more and more now.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 24, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Lol, why am I seeing this picture more and more now.


Where'd you see it baby


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 24, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Where'd you see it baby


Somewhere else. I forget.


----------



## queerape (Oct 24, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> Woke:There's only one gender.
> Women are objects


Objects have genders in most languages.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 24, 2018)

queerape said:


> Objects have genders in most languages.


Yeah, languages like HEBREW and ARABIC and ORK


----------



## queerape (Oct 24, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Yeah, languages like HEBREW and ARABIC and ORK


One of those is my first language and I am not saying which one.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 24, 2018)

queerape said:


> One of those is my first language and I am not saying which one.


They're all the same thing.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 24, 2018)

queerape said:


> One of those is my first language and I am not saying which one.


Heeb?


----------



## SubtleInvitation (Oct 24, 2018)

Being isolated is almost always an option for either sex. 

However, I think that lonely men are too sex focused, so they not only come accross as creeps, but they also aren't as open to casual yet meaningful interactions as women are - like, going out to an art exhibition, meeting friends at a café, helping at a volunteer group. 

It also helps a lot being polite to people everyday, indulge in small talk with friendly strangers, but also learning to enjoy solitude.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 25, 2018)

Having sex =/= fulfilling relationship. You can have sex with people you wouldn't want to spend a large portion of your life with. 

Almost any woman can get the sex due to biology and desperate men, the same especially cannot be said about a healthy non toxic relationship that matters.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 25, 2018)

They can. An older coworker once told me about her narcissistic abusive mother who became isolated because people where sick of her. She was lonely but since she was such a nasty person no one wanted to be her friend. Even her whole family rejected her forever after a horrible incident that scared her grandsons so much they never used the word grandma again.

I don't know what happend but my coworker was shaking when she told me about this.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 29, 2018)

Well of course they can. You never hear stories out the old ladies who've been laying dead in their homes for weeks, who were only discovered after their neighbors saw flies in the windows and gagged at the rank stench of decay when they tried calling through the letterbox?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 30, 2018)

SubtleInvitation said:


> However, I think that lonely men are too sex focused, so they not only come accross as creeps, but they also aren't as open to casual yet meaningful interactions as women are - like, going out to an art exhibition, meeting friends at a café, helping at a volunteer group.



While I generally agreed with most of your post, I'm going to have to disagree with this part.

Just like how you said feeling isolated isn't gender exclusive, neither is wanting quick sex or not wanting a slow meaningful connection again. That's not a male thing, it's a personality thing. Just depends on the guy.

This is my own experience talking.


----------



## SubtleInvitation (Dec 1, 2018)

Guts Gets Some said:


> While I generally agreed with most of your post, I'm going to have to disagree with this part.
> 
> Just like how you said feeling isolated isn't gender exclusive, neither is wanting quick sex or not wanting a slow meaningful connection again. That's not a male thing, it's a personality thing. Just depends on the guy.
> 
> This is my own experience talking.




Point taken. I'm talking from experience as well, but it's always nice to see my pessimistic preconceptions challenged. Oddly enough, it happens a lot here in the farms!


----------



## NimertiS (Dec 1, 2018)

Female wizardchans? I think we can find lots on lolcow.farm


----------



## SpessCaptain (Dec 1, 2018)

Isolation and Loneliness is natural for every human being, everybody is lonely and has the capacity to choose to be socially isolated.

Hell, I'm a very socially isolated woman but I stem that to introverted behaviour and simply lack of interest to go out.

I mean -- "Lol how can people be socially isolated, just open up your legs!!!"


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 1, 2018)

Valiant said:


> I mean -- "Lol how can people be socially isolated, just open up your legs!!!"



To me, that would only make people who are lonely introverts feel even worse. Quick temporary fix at best, and a total bastardization of one's character at worst.


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 1, 2018)

Sex isn’t a key to fixing loneliness. It’s obvious and annoying when someone is being nice and wants to spend time with you on the sole hope that they might have a chance to get in bed with you, and more often than not that’s the case when any guy tries to interact with you. 

I don’t think you all realize how common unsolicited dick pics and confessions about fetishes are. It’s always from the normal ones too. You never know what’s going to come out of a guy’s mouth. 

Most men are looking for a quick hookup without any emotional investment, and carrying through with one just makes the situation worse. 

Girls don’t magically bond with each other just because they’re the same gender. They have to have things in common and their personalities and interests do have variety.


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 1, 2018)

ronery /pol/ (don't give up on losing that virginity dude, we believe in you)

lots of people are socially isolated due to the breakdown of traditional communities and atomizing effects of modern life. it is hardly rare or exclusive to men, though few people are at the level of dying alone wizard/femcel.


----------

